# Getting my first plants



## Lucky_lefty (May 2, 2013)

I am going to grow Marquette grapes, I live in norther IL and I think I have done my homework, I have been reading and looking up information for a few months. there is only one thing I am not sure of and that is the trellis system to use in my backyard. I only have 14 plants on the way so its not going to be a big production but just enough for me.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 2, 2013)

Also I would like to add I am doing the trellis by hand I have no machines so I would like advice on something that can be done in a day or 2. I plan on getting the sod cutter saturday, and starting it then.


hanks Dan


----------



## Duster (May 2, 2013)

Sorry, I anserd on your intrudction thread 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f21/hello-38149/#post421997


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2013)

For an absolute beginner with your 9x6 foot spacing (9 foot between rows-6 feet between vines), I would go with a top wire cordon. While I find they bear heavier with my modified GDC, it is trickier to establish. The TWC bears well and is easy to maintain. If you do a search for it online you can find a basic way to build the trellis. Basically you have end posts with some type of anchor and line posts for every few vines. Then you can set either 2 wires at 3 and 6 feet high or 3 wires at 2,4,6 feet. This year set a piece of bamboo or even a 2x2 next to each vine and train up that. Tie the stake to the wires. Eventually the vine gets to the top wire, where you train a single shoot both sides of the trunk (year 2 or 3 depending on your growth) Then you let the shoots growing off those cordons(shoots tied to the wires) drop down towards the ground leaving the grapes about 5 feet off the ground for easy picking.If you go to my website and click the research tab, I have some information on trellising types including TWC in there. There are a few pictures of of TWC in pictorial form and actual ones. You can also check out my thread on different ways to prune http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f25/pruning-different-training-systems-37597/

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 3, 2013)

Grapeman I have a whole bunch of room, Someone said to start with growth tubes for now but didnt really say what size to get so I am trying to figure out what size to order. I am thinking 18 inch should be ok for new vines?


----------



## grapeman (May 3, 2013)

The Blue-X tubes are 30 inches and work well. The vines will grow out the end. I have never used the shorter ones and not sure what use they would be other than maybe rabbits.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 3, 2013)

I called Double A and added 14 30 inch tubes and they will ship with my vines on Monday, Do I need to do anything to the area? I am getting a sod cutter and removing the sod tomorrow, Should I till it or just dig some holes where I am putting the vines, I did read that I should not use fertilizer. I am going to do 10 feet between rows like some have said and 6 feet between vines. I have a garden but I have never attempted vines.


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2013)

If the sod is gone, you could just dig holes and plant in them. That will loosen the soil. Even if you till it is only 6 inches or so and could bring weed seeds to the surface that will need to be pulled during the growing season. You will still get some but not as many as tilling would brin up.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 7, 2013)

thanks, They will be here tomorrow. I cant wait!


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 9, 2013)

My vines showed up but its raining and its so posed to rain tomorrow. Will they be ok until Saturday?


----------



## grapeman (May 9, 2013)

Not much any better than planting in the rain, but they will be alright until Saturday.


----------



## Lucky_lefty (May 9, 2013)

thanks I will be taking a lot of pictures. this is a big step for me. I just ordered 2 diablo rojo kits to hold me off for a while.


----------

